# Retrofit active TPMS



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

waiting for all parts, I'll make an how-to if someone would like to retrofit this optional.
Today I've just received the antenna, I'm waiting for its connector.
as you can the the p/n is 4M0907273
4M is the car model, in this case it's from a Q7.. you can also buy the golf one 5M or the TT 8S..the image on the screen will be the same as below!
0907273 is the antenna p/n and it's always been so, even for old cars
you could find a letter in the end.. a, b or c..that indicates the antenna is newer but basically nothing changes.
found all parts on eBay but searching the p/n with google, you can find some shop that sell this parts (as I did for the connector)
antenna requires 4 cables, 2 for the power and 2 for the can signal

















I forgot, active TPMS shows temperature and pressure on each wheel!
on the right side with big center rev counter on the TTs TTrs









on the center with normal view 2 small circles under the service menu


----------



## ray3733 (Mar 10, 2017)

ManuTT said:


> waiting for all parts, I'll make an how-to if someone would like to retrofit this optional.
> Today I've just received the antenna, I'm waiting for its connector.
> as you can the the p/n is 4M0907273
> 4M is the car model, in this case it's from a Q7..about this, I'm trying to find the 8S one (TT) to try if the picture of the car changes! in the meantime I try this retrofit with a cheaper Q7 one, then it's just a simple plug and play if we want change antenna.
> ...


Did you solve the "old" TPMS ABS, and the "active"TPMS parallel problems?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'll post everything when it's done..


----------



## eagle4 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi Manu,

There is no need for a sensor in the wheels ?

Thank's I will follow this topic !


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

sorry but you need them..


----------



## eagle4 (Aug 7, 2016)

Thank's !


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

passive tpms is the our standard
active tpms is with sensors
I don't complain about the passive but, also using winter tyres, have under control the right pressure every day is better because the passive system warns you after half bar in less or so..in this case you could drive several km with low pressures..


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

here I try to explain my evening!
remove the lateral TT cover
remove these 3 screws, above the pedals, next to the obd port and behind the lateral TT cover
























to remove the panel, just pull!

remove the bonnet handle (there is a lateral clip)









remove this part


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

remove this part, pull with energy..there are few clips (circles)









remove the last plastic part









now we have these connectors, we need the black and purple one, look for two wires, orange with a grey line and orange with a brown line









release these three clips and pull out the fuse panel









look for the fourth fuse 10A









and find behind the panel its wire, it is yellow with a red line


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

find the ground point on the car frame









now, resuming:

orange-grey CAN extended high
orange brown CAN extended low
yellow red positive
negative on the ground

from the antenna' side
Pin 1 orange brown CAN extended low
Pin 2 yellow red positive
Pin 3 orange-grey CAN extended high
Pin 4 negative on the ground

about the coding:
unit 19 CAN
installation list
select the unit 65 TPMS
save

unit 5F
(56)-Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_rdk change to active (for who doesn't have passive tpms)
(58)-Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_display_rdk_over_threshold_high, change to active

(13) vehicle function list BAP tire_pressure_system_0x07 (for who doesn't have passive tpms)
(14)-Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2-tire_pressure_system_0x07_msg_bus,change to databus extended

unit 17
byte 4
disable bit 0

byte 3
enable bit 7

get a scan, delete all errors and do a MMI reset, now go to the service menu and select show pressure values!

it seems easy, but it doesn't work ahahah
the menu comes back to the main menu, or shows the pressure and temperatures then a blank screen or something like that!!
we need to find the correct coding!


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

Did you ever have any more luck with this? I have a TT RS on order but cannot get the active tpms without ceramic brakes and fixed suspension. I would like to retrofit the active tpms, so this is interesting to me. Good luck!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

what a shame offer an optional like this only with a combination of thousands of money!!
we are working on it...old system still works but selecting the new system you get a crash..


----------



## ray3733 (Mar 10, 2017)

ANY TTs try on this??


----------



## macadamia (Feb 7, 2015)

i know its nice to have the tpms graphic integrated in the virtual cockpit, but why not retrofit something more easily installed without any rewiring or programming?

for example, orange tpms P409 has its own display that has both temperature and psi readings for each wheel. all communication done wirelessly through tpms sensors mounted in each wheel. they even have a model that uses your smartphone as the display via bluetooth commmunication (p418).

https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Car-Tools-Eq ... range+tpms

here is one fitted to an 8P A3, hidden out of sight in the cubby:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah I thought about that...but I didn't know where to fit it then!! Also, color too much bright!! But I think it's a good idea!


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

Below is an auto scan from TTRS 8S with TPMS factory fitted. I would advise comparing the ABS long code to your own and changing one at a time. The key would be you need to disable indirect TPMS on the ABS controller..

If anyone knows how to enable indirect TPMS on TT that would help also as could reverse that!

I will also attach RS3 8V / TTS 8S ABS long code that came *WITH* indirect tPMS as it may help decipher the differences.

Hope this helps.


```
TTRS 8S with direct TPMS  99 AA F0 8D 7A 99 15 A9 40 93 00 6C C3 97 96 06 35 99 0F 5E A8 02 00 C3 69 60 AC
RS3 8V with indirect TPMS 99 9C F0 8D BA 99 15 B0 40 96 08 6A C3 93 92 0E C4 99 0F 5D A8 02 10 C3 49 70 23
TTS 8S with indirect TPMS 24 AA 60 8D 0A 99 15 B0 40 94 08 66 C2 99 93 0E A2 24 06 50 A8 02 10 43 C9 70 45
```


```
Saturday,17,December,2016,14:00:50:16263
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 7 x64
VCDS Version: 16.8.2.3 (x64)
Data version: 20160926 DS261.0
www.Ross-Tech.com

VIN:   License Plate: TTRS

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: FV (8S0)
Scan: 01 02 03 05 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 22 2B 42 44 52 55 5F A5

VIN: WUAZZZFVXH1900286

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Headlight Range -- Status: OK 0000
5F-Information Electr. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
A5-Frt Sens. Drv. Assist -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (------DAZA)       Labels: None
   Part No SW: 8S0 907 404 A    HW: 07K 907 309 E
   Component: 2.5l R5/4V TF H21 0004  
   Revision: 53H21000    
   Coding: 1A25003224260D033600
   Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
   ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM25TFS0118S0907404A 001006
   ROD: N/A
   VCID: 346C67329F04E8E260-8060

No ASAM data for: "EV_ECM25TFS0118S0907404A" (AU37) 
3 Faults Found:
4715 - ROD - Unknown Error Code 
          - 00 [032]
          Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear

22856 - ROD - Unknown Error Code 
          - 00 [096]
          Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00000001
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Mileage: 2116 km
                    Date: 2016.12.10
                    Time: 11:17:50

24979 - ROD - Unknown Error Code 
          - 00 [096]
          Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans (J743)       Labels: 0BH-927-711.clb
   Part No SW: 0DL 300 011 R    HW: 0DE 927 711 
   Component: GSG DQ500     H12 1901  
   Revision: 00H12V32    
   Coding: 0014
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   ASAM Dataset: EV_TCMDQ500021 001001
   ROD: EV_TCMDQ500021_001_VW37.rod
   VCID: 3776503E8E7203FA45-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104)       Labels: None
   Part No SW: 8S0 907 379 J    HW: 8S0 907 379 G
   Component: ESC           H42 0050  
   Revision: 00000000    Serial number: 62235000000017
   Coding: 99AAF08D7A9915A94093006CC397960635990F5EA80200C36960AC
   Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Brake1UDSContiMK100IPB 061007
   ROD: EV_Brake1UDSContiMK100IPB_061.rod
   VCID: 489423C2F38C7C023C-801C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518)       Labels: 5Q0-959-435.clb
   Part No SW: 3Q0 959 435 E    HW: 3Q0 959 435 E
   Component: VWKESSYMQB    036 0811  
   Revision: 00036000    Serial number: 0414170751
   Coding: 030C0C1720
   Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
   ASAM Dataset: EV_KessyHellaMQBAB 004039
   ROD: EV_KessyHellaMQBAB_004_VW37.rod
   VCID: 3C7C4F12B75420A2A8-8068

   Sensor Controlled Power Rear Lid:

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (E87)       Labels: None
   Part No SW: 8S0 820 043     HW: 8S0 820 043 
   Component: AC Automat    H05 0040  
   Revision: 20010000    Serial number: 16290000009000
   Coding: 410050000011001100
   Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
   ASAM Dataset: EV_AirCondiVAPrehAU33x 003011
   ROD: EV_AirCondiVAPrehAU33x.rod
   VCID: 6CDCBF5287B4702278-8038

   Relative humidity sensor in fresh air intake duct: 
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 4H0 907 658 B    HW: 4H0 907 658 B
   Component: AQ_Hum_Sensor  H01 0005 
   Serial number: 0748C44800PAG0MUFU03

   Operating and display unit 1 for air conditioning: 
   Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8S0 820 373 A    HW: 8S0 820 373 A
   Component: E774 BuA_1  H07 0020 
   Serial number: 00000000000000032561

   Operating and display unit 2 for air conditioning: 
   Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 8S0 820 359 A    HW: 8S0 820 359 A
   Component: E775 BuA_2  H07 0020 
   Serial number: 00000000000000032561

   Operating and display unit 3 for air conditioning: 
   Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 8S0 820 359     HW: 8S0 820 359 
   Component: E776 BuA_3  H07 0020 
   Serial number: 00000000000000032561

   Operating and display unit 4 for air conditioning: 
   Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 8S0 820 359 B    HW: 8S0 820 359 B
   Component: E777 BuA_4  H07 0020 
   Serial number: 00000000000000032561

   Operating and display unit 5 for air conditioning: 
   Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 8S0 820 373 B    HW: 8S0 820 373 B
   Component: E778 BuA_5  H07 0020 
   Serial number: 00000000000000032561

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519)       Labels: None
   Part No SW: 5Q0 937 084 CF    HW: 5Q0 937 084 CF
   Component: BCM MQBAB M+  H34 0236  
   Serial number: 02001623600417
   Coding: 000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
   Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
   ASAM Dataset: EV_BCMMQB 017001
   ROD: EV_BCMBOSCH_017.rod
   VCID: 7EF8851AE1C8F2B2C6-802A

   Control Unit For Wiper Motor: 
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8S2 955 119 B    HW: 8S2 955 119 A  Labels: 5QX-955-119-V1.CLB
   Component: 43x RL 160524  038 0371 
   Serial number: 00000001605200300125
   Coding: 1BC7F7

   Rain Light Recognition Sensor: 
   Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8U0 955 559 C    HW: 8U0 955 559 B  Labels: 8U0-955-559.CLB
   Component: G397_RLFS  H06 0004 
   Serial number: 62196360            
   Coding: 00005D

   Light switch: 
   Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 8V0 941 531 AA    HW: 8V0 941 531 AA
   Component: E1 - LDS MQB  H05 0032 
   Serial number: 03 06 2016  00000747

   Sensor For Anti Theft Alarm System: 
   Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5Q0 951 171     HW: 5Q0 951 171 
   Component: Sensor, DWA  005 0316 
   Serial number: 000000000ZY1621838VV

   Alarm horn: 
   Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 5Q0 951 605 A    HW: 5Q0 951 605 A
   Component: Sirene, DWA  005 0313 
   Serial number: 00000000000066830989

1 Fault Found:
204293 - Remote key 1 
          B1479 54 [008] - Missing Calibration / Basic Setting
          Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00000001
                    Fault Priority: 4
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 121
                    Mileage: 2369 km
                    Date: 2016.12.12
                    Time: 14:32:54

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446)       Labels: 5Q0-919-294.clb
   Part No SW: 5Q0 919 294 K    HW: 5Q0 919 294 A
   Component: PARKHILFE 8K  H03 0054  
   Revision: --------    Serial number: 39331623500595
   Coding: 0070051051
   Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
   ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA18AU3700000 002026
   ROD: EV_EPHVA18AU3700000_VW37.rod
   VCID: 438E34EECAAA5F5AE9-8016

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234)       Labels: 5Q0-959-655.clb
   Part No SW: 5Q0 959 655 P    HW: 5Q0 959 655 P
   Component: AirbagVW20    010 0870  
   Serial number: 003M7R01LPDX
   Coding: 88CCF0C00C8000005C5000CFC0C800000065
   Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
   ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW20SMEVW37X 002138
   ROD: EV_AirbaVW20SMEVW37X_VW37.rod
   VCID: 4D9A12D61CEE992A0F-8018

   Side Sensor Driver Front: 
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: -----------    HW: 480 002 608 16
   Component: SideSensor_Df  001 0887 
   Serial number: 35700000000B07FC0E1W
   Coding: 2D2D2D

   Side Sensor Passenger Front: 
   Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: -----------    HW: 480 002 608 16
   Component: SideSensor_Pf  001 0887 
   Serial number: 35800000000BF6FC0E14
   Coding: 2D2D2D

   Side Sensor Driver Rear: 
   Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: -----------    HW: 480 012 806 16
   Component: SideSensor_Dr  004 0108 
   Serial number: 351001A058F9EA322E6M
   Coding: 2D2D2D

   Front Sensor Driver: 
   Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: -----------    HW: 480 402 206 16
   Component: FrontSensor_D  001 6149 
   Serial number: 3550002A520F195150AZ
   Coding: 2D2D2D

   Front Sensor Passenger: 
   Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: -----------    HW: 480 402 206 16
   Component: FrontSensor_P  001 6149 
   Serial number: 3560002A720F1952B10-
   Coding: 2D2D2D

   Pedestrian Protection Center: 
   Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: -----------    HW: 480 402 806 16
   Component: PedP_Sensor_C  001 6149 
   Serial number: 2300002BB21160C562CX
   Coding: 2D2D2D

   Pedestrian Protection Driver 2: 
   Subsystem 7 - Part No SW: -----------    HW: 480 002 907 16
   Component: PedPSensor_D2  001 0887 
   Serial number: I0M00000000DF78C0D1N
   Coding: 2D2D2D

   Pedestrian Protection Passenger 2: 
   Subsystem 8 - Part No SW: -----------    HW: 480 002 907 16
   Component: PedPSensor_P2  001 0887 
   Serial number: I0N00000000FB68C0D1L
   Coding: 2D2D2D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527)       Labels: 5Q0-953-549.clb
   Part No SW: 8S0 907 129 BA    HW: 8S0 907 129 BA
   Component: Lenks. Modul  H07 0150  
   Revision: --------    Serial number: 91335PGM01168 
   Coding: 281C
   Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
   ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSKLOMQB 050001
   ROD: EV_SMLSKLOMQB_AU37.rod
   VCID: 7AF0890AFDE0DE92FA-802E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285)       Labels: Redir Fail!
   Part No SW: 8S0 920 790 B    HW: 8S0 920 790 B
   Component: FBenRDW       H39 0290  
   Coding: 242D1050698006000122ECC09000801000000000
   Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
   ASAM Dataset: EV_DashBoardBOSCHAU33X 001023
   ROD: EV_DashBoardBOSCHAU33X.rod
   VCID: 38745302836C0C824C-806C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533)       Labels: None
   Part No SW: 8S0 907 468 D    HW: 8S0 907 468 
   Component: GW MQB TT3    012 0265  
   Revision: --------    Serial number: 27081610802759
   Coding: 030100042F025D004B008268380B00000000000000000000000000000001
   Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
   ASAM Dataset: EV_GatewContiAU33X 011003
   ROD: EV_GatewContiAU33X.rod
   VCID: 41823EE6D0B64D4AFB-8014

   Alternator:

   Multi Function Steering Wheel Control Module: 
   Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8S0 951 523 K    HW: 8S0 951 523 K
   Component: J453 MFL  H01 0002 
   Serial number: 20160405165451 RD108

   Battery Monitoring Control Module: 
   Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 8W0 915 181     HW: 8W0 915 181 
   Component: J367-BDMHella  H10 9070 
   Serial number: 6406040904

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD (J492)       Labels: 0CQ-907-554.clb
   Part No SW: 0CQ 907 554 C    HW: 0CQ 525 130 
   Component: Haldex4Motion H52 7756  
   Serial number: HA1-00010.06.16
   Coding: 0701
   Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
   ASAM Dataset: EV_AllWheelContrHA1VW37X 002015
   ROD: EV_AllWheelContrHA1VW37X_SK12.rod
   VCID: 458A2AF6C49E616AC7-8010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764)       Labels: 5Q0-905-861.clb
   Part No SW: 3Q0 905 861     HW: 3Q0 905 861 
   Component: ELV-MQBB      H05 0032  
   Serial number: 16000193198006
   Coding: 0900000000000000
   Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
   ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquMQBB 001007
   ROD: EV_ELVMarquMQBB.rod
   VCID: 71E2AE26A0969DCA4B-8024

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386)       Labels: 5QX-959-X93-42.clb
   Part No SW: 5Q0 959 593 E    HW: 5Q0 959 593 B
   Component: TSG FS        020 0041  
   Serial number: 210816EHJ10294
   Coding: 001E52225C01040100001402
   Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
   ASAM Dataset: EV_DCUDriveSideEWMAXKLO 006003
   ROD: EV_DCUDriveSideEWMAXCONT.rod
   VCID: 438E34EECAAA5F5AE9-8016

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist (J500)       Labels: 5Q0-909-144.clb
   Part No SW: 3Q0 909 144 K    HW: 3Q0 909 144 H
   Component: EPS_MQB_ZFLS  506 5072  
   Coding: 9107
   Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
   ASAM Dataset: EV_SteerAssisMQB 013144
   ROD: EV_SteerAssisMQB_013.rod
   VCID: 3A70490ABD601E92BA-806E

1 Fault Found:
22016 - Databus 
          U1121 00 [008] - Missing Message
          Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00000001
                    Fault Priority: 6
                    Fault Frequency: 2
                    Reset counter: 87
                    Mileage: 531 km
                    Date: 2016.11.23
                    Time: 12:07:22

                    Motor status: 02 
                    System status: Driving mode
                    Supply voltage: 14.75 V
                    Temperature: 16.0 ∞C
                    KFC: 56 
                    KFA: 00 00 
                    Environmental conditions: 20 
                    uAdSensI_U1V2Filtered_gdu16: 1.20 V
                    uAdSensI_U5VFiltered_xdu16: 0.00000 V
                    uioUdNotFilt_xdu16: 14.81 V
                    uAdSensI_SwitchedKl30_xdu16: 14.81 V
                    NoInitCause_AsicSens: [0x00] ASC_CTRL_SAS_NO_ERR
                    NoInitCause_RackPos_Rohwert: 00 00 
                    RP_VALCNTSAV: not activated
                    RP_DIAGJOB: not activated
                    RP_RPS: not activated
                    RP_KMN_RACKPOS_SET: not activated
                    RP_STARTUP: not activated
                    RP_L2PLAUSI: not activated
                    RP_INDEXPLAUSI: not activated
                    RP_WHLSPDPLAUSI: not activated
                    RP_RUKUCNTR: not activated
                    RP_UNDERVOLT: not activated
                    RP_CNTERR: not activated

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387)       Labels: 5QX-959-X92-52.clb
   Part No SW: 5Q0 959 592 E    HW: 5Q0 959 592 B
   Component: TSG BFS       020 0041  
   Serial number: 100616EFA05668
   Coding: 001E52225E01040100001402
   Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
   ASAM Dataset: EV_DCUPasseSideEWMAXKLO 006003
   ROD: EV_DCUPasseSideEWMAXCONT.rod
   VCID: 428031EAD5B05652E2-8016

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range (J745)       Labels: None
   Part No SW: 4H4 907 357 G    HW: 7P6 907 357 B
   Component: MxB-ECU       001 0115  
   Revision: --------    Serial number: --------------
   Coding: 03EE00102B230200
   Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
   ASAM Dataset: EV_HeadlRegulAUDIMXBAU64X 005012
   ROD: EV_HeadlRegulAUDIMXBAU64X_005_AU37.rod
   VCID: 36685D3A8978FAF25E-8062

   Led Headlamp Powermodule Left: 
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 7PP 941 472 J    HW: 7PP 941 472 J  Labels: 3D0-941-329.CLB
   Component: LED LeiMo li.  H07 7560 
   Coding: E01800

   Led Headlamp Powermodule Right: 
   Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 7PP 941 472 J    HW: 7PP 941 472 J  Labels: 3D0-941-329.CLB
   Component: LED LeiMo re.  H07 7560 
   Coding: E01800

   Left Headlamp Power Output Stage: 
   Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 8S0 941 329     HW: 8S0 941 329   Labels: 3D0-941-329.CLB
   Component: LeiMo links  H02 S002 
   Coding: E01800

   Right Headlamp Power Output Stage: 
   Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 8S0 941 329     HW: 8S0 941 329   Labels: 3D0-941-329.CLB
   Component: LeiMo rechts  H02 S002 
   Coding: E01800

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 5F: Information Electr. (J794)       Labels: None
   Part No SW: 8S0 035 020 E    HW: 8S0 035 020 E
   Component: MU-H-ND-EU    051 0660  
   Serial number: A712H0G7502166
   Coding: 01336401FF08000011111101000A00002F0000E300700000DE
   Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
   ASAM Dataset: EV_MUHig6C3Gen2HBAS 001115
   ROD: EV_MUHig6C3Gen2HBAS_AU37.rod
   VCID: 2A50794A4DC0AE12CA-807E

   Data medium: 
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: V03 959 801 FB    HW: -----------
   Component: ECE 2016/2017  --- 0153 
   Serial number: --------------------

   Multimedia Operating Unit: 
   Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8S0 919 614 M    HW: 8S0 919 614 M
   Component: ControlUnit_H  H30 0206 
   Serial number: APVAK116071600010016

   Compact Disc Database: 
   Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: V03 959 800 EG    HW: -----------
   Component: Gracenote2---  --- 1013 
   Serial number: --------------------

1 Fault Found:
6696 - Instrument Cluster Control Module on Optical Bus 
          U10C0 00 [008] - No Communication
          Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00000001
                    Fault Priority: 6
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 130
                    Mileage: 2599 km
                    Date: 2016.12.15
                    Time: 15:27:34

                    Voltage terminal 30: 14.8 V

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address A5: Frt Sens. Drv. Assist (R242)       Labels: 5Q0-980-653.clb
   Part No SW: 5Q0 980 653 G    HW: 5Q0 980 653 
   Component: MQB_MFK       H07 0060  
   Serial number: 10000598520   
   Coding: 0100000001010305000501000000010100
   Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
   ASAM Dataset: EV_MFKBoschAU370 001001
   ROD: EV_MFKBoschAU370.rod
   VCID: 3C7C4F12B75420A2A8-8068

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 04:09)--------------------------
```


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

Try the following one at a time..

Byte 25 change to 60
Byte 22 change to 00
Byte 15 change to 06
Byte 10 change to 00
Byte 7 change to A9


----------



## psglas (Dec 16, 2016)

TTRS 8S with direct TPMS - 99 AA F0 8D 7A 99 15 A9 40 93 00 6C C3 97 96 06 35 99 0F 5E A8 02 00 C3 69 60 AC
TTRS 8S with indirect TPMS - 99 AA F0 8D 7A 99 15 A9 40 94 00 67 C3 94 96 06 35 99 0F 5E A8 02 00 C3 69 60 AC

I'm going to try this mod on my TT RS. For info, bytes 10,12 and 14 are different on the ABS Coding.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

I don't understand why Audi don't let you spec this on the new TT RS :?


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

TT with no TPMS - 32 AA 20 8D 0A 99 15 AB 40 91 00 68 02 92 93 0E A2 4C 04 50 A8 02 00 40 C9 70 45


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

Did anybody ever figure this out? Before I go buy a programmer and hunt down the sensors I figured I'd ask.


----------



## alex-retro (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi
So just today i fitted direct TPMS kit. Coded it all apart of ABS as i every time code gets rejected. No matter what i do, no matter what Byte i change it still wont let me change anything

Sensors works fine as they comes on the screen every few seconds and they disappear.


----------



## psglas (Dec 16, 2016)

Alex, did you fit it to a TT RS ? I was planning to do this over the next few weeks on my TT RS.


----------



## alex-retro (Sep 15, 2017)

No mate. Its on my S-line


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

Part of the ABS coding is coded to your chassis number, so its not as easy as just changing bytes there is more to it.


----------



## alex-retro (Sep 15, 2017)

I know mate but thats what I trying to figure out.

Regards


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Did this ever get sorted out? Is TPMS yet a retrofit option?


----------



## guitaron (May 3, 2008)

Check this out :
Http://www.facebook.com/Zillion.Performance


----------



## psglas (Dec 16, 2016)

There's a kit available for this.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-RS3-TTR ... Sw7vValEDF


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

psglas said:


> There's a kit available for this. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-RS3-TTR ... Sw7vValEDF


Thanks for finding and posting that. Wonder if it includes hints on the coding?


----------



## psglas (Dec 16, 2016)

There's also further detail on this thread. Seems on the regular TTs you can't switch off passive TPMS but with the correct coding I expect it'll work on the TTRS. I've been meaning to do this for a while on my TTRS if I can get a bit more detail on the coding.

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1373521&hilit=tpms+4M0907273&start=30


----------



## Naber (Dec 30, 2018)

psglas said:


> Seems on the regular TTs you can't switch off passive TPMS


Now you can  https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9#p9101239


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

This is good work.

Does anyone know where to get the loom from though or know the connector part number and part numbers for the pins (from Etka or other parts database) that go in the connector. I can make my own loom up then.

J


----------



## Naber (Dec 30, 2018)

jonnieb2018 said:


> This is good work.
> 
> Does anyone know where to get the loom from though or know the connector part number and part numbers for the pins (from Etka or other parts database) that go in the connector. I can make my own loom up then.
> 
> J


TPMS Antenna - 8S0907273;
Antenna holder- 4E0810675B;
Antenna connector - 8E0971934A;
Connector pins - N90764701;
Pin seals - 3C0972741;
Fuse pin - N90684405;
Wire connector - Bosch 1987532000;
You will also need appropriate wiring and one O-ring pin for the negative wire.


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

Naber said:


> jonnieb2018 said:
> 
> 
> > This is good work.
> ...


Excellent! Thanks Naber!


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

Naber,

Where does the Bosch wire connector go- have you got a schematic?

Rgds
J


----------



## Naber (Dec 30, 2018)

jonnieb2018 said:


> Naber,
> 
> Where does the Bosch wire connector go- have you got a schematic?
> 
> ...


They are used for connecting to CAN bus wires. Pls see photo attached.

You need to connect two wires coming from the antenna to can extended wiring located in black T17c connector (pins 5 and 6). The easiest way for me is to cut these wires and use the bosch conectors to put it all together.

You can also use any alternate way to connect the wiring from the antenna to can extedned, but this is the "best practice", also recomended by VW.

By the way, could you please post your 03-ABS Module coding? I'm currently working on retrofitting TTS brakes and master brake cylinder to my TT, so this info will help a lot


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

Naber said:


> jonnieb2018 said:
> 
> 
> > Naber,
> ...


Thanks Naber, I may just solder the wires in instead.

Yes will do later when I get home from work


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi Naber

Coding of current Module as below (before adding TPMS)

Rgds
J

Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 5Q0-907-379-IPB-V1.clb
Part No SW: 8S0 907 379 F HW: 8S0 907 379 F
Component: ESC H42 0530 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 61657000000253
Coding: 24AA608D1A9915AB4192086CC292970633240658A8821043E960CC


----------



## psglas (Dec 16, 2016)

Great info. Now I have the full coding details I'm going to try this on my TTRS. I also found a summary of the fitting and coding details here.

https://www.audizine.com/forum/showthre ... ofit-Guide


----------



## psglas (Dec 16, 2016)

I just completed this retrofit on my TTRS and all seems to be working so far. I followed the guide below and it covers everything you need to know.

https://www.audizine.com/forum/showthre ... ofit-Guide

Some points to be aware of :

1) If you have a UK car like me it's the passenger side you need to dismantle to get to the wiring. I had some trim off my drivers side before I realised. The passenger side is a bit easier to dismantle.

2) You get bar and centigrade on a UK car as you'd expect. I'd prefer psi but I don't think it's possible to change individual units.

3) The sensors do take some time to wake up and register once it's all installed. I had to drive, reset the faults on the Tire Pressure unit, then drive again before I got any readings.


----------



## kronox (Mar 30, 2019)

psglas said:


> I just completed this retrofit on my TTRS and all seems to be working so far. I followed the guide below and it covers everything you need to know.
> 
> https://www.audizine.com/forum/showthre ... ofit-Guide
> 
> ...


Very good guide.

Do you know if TPMS system is compatible with normal TT s-line?

About system pieces.. where do you get all pieces? I think is necessary

1x Antena TPMS
4x TPMS sensor
1x wirirng to connect the antenna with fuse panel?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

apart from all Audi dealers, I saw them at a lower price on ebay.de



kronox said:


> Very good guide.
> Do you know if TPMS system is compatible with normal TT s-line?
> *About system pieces.. where do you get all pieces? I think is necessary*
> 1x Antena TPMS
> ...


----------



## kronox (Mar 30, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> apart from all Audi dealers, I saw them at a lower price on ebay.de
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Kevin,

Do you know if it's compatible with all TT mk3, or only for TTS and TTRS??


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

as far as I read here and in other forums it should work on all MK3's, but I don't' have direct evidences


----------



## psglas (Dec 16, 2016)

I bought everything from ebay.co.uk but the antenna and sensors were from a Hungarian seller.

The antenna and wiring from this seller :

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Neu-Original ... SwdHpb0HkO

Search for 5Q0907275B to find various options for the sensors.

Search for 'mini blade fuse piggyback' to find the fuse panel connector

There's also some more info on fitting to other TT models here. Seems some people have been successful but with glitches

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 3&start=45


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

definitively want to retrofit the active TPMS on my TTS, does somebody successfully fitted it on TT/TTS?
has the TPMS screen flashing on and off problem been solved?


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

Yep, I've retrofitted active TPMS to my ordinary TT, I wasn't aware that there had been issues with the screen flashing (shows what I know!). What you do need, is a receiver (aerial) that's been initialised, a number of those for sale on eBay claim to have been but aren't. AFAIK the only way to initialise them is with VCP (VAG CAN Pro), VCDS & OBD11 can't do it. I've set up my own and a couple of others for people on the forum, only takes a few seconds to flash the module but it's useless if it hasn't been done.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

I've done it also working along side jannerman as he loaded the software into my module . I followed the audizine thread and has always worked fine and a great mod . However I've always had a fault on my scans in module 19 only but does not show in the mmi .if anybody has any ideas this is it . 
131595 - Tire Pressure Monitoring Module
U0127 00 [008] - No Communications
[Timeout Knoten 0x0B / 65 - Steuergerät für Reifendrucküberwachung]
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 127
Mileage: 103723 km
Date: 2020.04.09
Time: 15:22:53

Supply voltage: Terminal 30: 12.7 V
Terminal 15: OFF

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

Jannerman said:


> Yep, I've retrofitted active TPMS to my ordinary TT, I wasn't aware that there had been issues with the screen flashing (shows what I know!). What you do need, is a receiver (aerial) that's been initialised, a number of those for sale on eBay claim to have been but aren't. AFAIK the only way to initialise them is with VCP (VAG CAN Pro), VCDS & OBD11 can't do it. I've set up my own and a couple of others for people on the forum, only takes a few seconds to flash the module but it's useless if it hasn't been done.


ok, thanks, the fitting itself isn't a problem, I just was worried about active TPMS functionality on other than RS model, but if you say it work on TT/TTS too it's fine!  
the antenna is already parameterized by the seller (the usual hungarian one who sells OEM back-up camera and other stuff on ebay), I have just a doubt about its position: originally is placed under the car on the left rear side, but when retrofitting it, it seems that preferred place is near to the battery, what about you? 
and what about the fault reported by 2_37tonybates_ ? is it a "normal" consequence of the retrofit and therefore affecting all?
thanks


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

I put mine in the boot next 5o the battery also kevin

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, good you reconfirm near the battery is ok
is yours a TT? or TTS?


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Next to the battery as in the audizine thread . My tt is 17 ultra

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

It needs to be in a corner so the wheels are different distances from it.

By the battery the drivers rear (assuming UK car) is nearest, then passenger rear, then drivers front then passenger front. It uses this distance based on time of flight of the radio signals to decide which signal is coming from which wheel so it can allocate temp and pressure to the right wheel on the display.

Without this you'd need to tell the system which wheel had a sensor with serial no X, which wheel had sensor Y etc. But you don't have to do this. If you did it would go to **** when you rotated the tyres or the tyre shop changed the wheels location when you fitted new tyres or you fitted your winter tyres with four different sensors. But this doesn't happen.

As the wheel sensors are dumb and are unlikely to have a real time clock of sufficient accuracy to discriminate the relatively small differences in distance I'm guessing two way comms is involved. System asks sensor 1 what's the pressure, sensor 1 responds, system asks sensor 2 what's the pressure etc etc. Then based on the response times knows which signal is from which wheel. But that's a guess.

Based on this I suggest the factory location is under the bumper on the right hand side, ie close to the battery, rather than under the bumper on the left side as mentioned earlier. But again just a guess.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

based on below drawing taken from Elsawin by _Nader_, it is placed on the left side, that's why I previously asked to reconfirm it works near the battery (right side) too&#8230;





chelspeed said:


> EDIT Based on this I suggest the factory location is under the bumper on the right hand side, ie close to the battery, rather than under the bumper on the left side as mentioned earlier. But again just a guess.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

how did you pass the wiring from the boot to the plastic trim cover next to the door sill?
there aren't pics or explications for this step...



237tonybates said:


> Next to the battery as in the audizine thread . My tt is 17 ultra
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

kevin#34 said:


> based on below drawing taken from Elsawin by _Nader_, it is placed on the left side


OK that's interesting. Wonder if it's different on LHD and RHD models? Wonder if people who put it near the battery ever checked that low pressure indicated on the rear left is actually a fault on rear left and not rear right?

Just been under mine (factory fitted TPMS, RHD) and it's just where the picture says. On the floor just behind the left rear wheel. Not behind the bumper at all.


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

Kevin, my receiver is also placed next to the battery, it seems to match up with the pressures correctly. The two different Audi diagrams i've seen both show it under the L/H side of the boot behind the wheel like @chelspeed says though.

Right, the wiring... I ran it inside the L/H side boot panel, then behind the rear passenger interior trim beside the seat squab then spliced it into the CAN Bus wires in the L/H sill.

I did it this way because I'd bought a ready made loom complete with all the connectors and pins from AliExpress but it wasn't very advantageous, I think it was for a L/H drive car as it needed to be hooked into a CAN Bus connector (I think T20a red) .... on my car that's underneath the steering wheel on the R/H side so it wasn't long enough, hence I ended up splicing it in to the sill wiring.

By the way, my reversing camera came from a guy on eBay in Hungary who claimed it was set up too and that needed initialising, luckily I had VCP so it was OK for me, just saying.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

got from a friend this drawing which shows roughly where to pass the wiring from the back to the front of the car&#8230;


----------

